# Hintergrundbild in der Tabelle wird nicht angezeigt



## Traschifan (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich versuche gerade eine Tabelle mit Hintergrundbild Maße 500x500 px anzulegen. Nur egal, was ich probiere, mein Hintergrundbild wird nicht angezeigt. Hab es im HTML selbst und als CSS versucht...

Findet ihr hier den Fehler?

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">


<body bgcolor="transparent" style="background-image:url(Y:\logo.jpeg)">


<style type="text/css">
  <!—


table {
  border-style:none;
  font: 100% Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  color:black;
  opacity:0.5;
  text-align:center;
  font-size:11pt;
  A:link:black;
  A:visited:black;
  A:active:black;
  width:500px;
  height:500px;
  background:#ffffff url(Y:\logo.jpeg) no-repeat center top;
  margin:0pt auto;
  }
  -->
  </style>


<table cellpadding="0" border="0" width="500" height="500" color="none">
<colgroup>
	<col width="2">
	<col width="165">
	<col width="166">
	<col width="165">
	<col width="2">
  </colgroup>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>
    <td>  * </td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> Ideen - Systematische <br> Generierung & Sammlung  </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> * </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>
  <tr>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> Markt- & Technologie- <br> beobachtung </a></td>
    <td> * </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> Bewertung & Auswahl </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>
  <tr>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> Markteinführung & <br> Produktion  </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> ZELLE 5  </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>
  <tr>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> ZELLE 6  </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> *  </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>



</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ikosaeder (29. Juni 2012)

Stimmt der Pfad zu der Datei? Besteht das Problem in allen Browsern? Warum stellst du die Breite einmal mit CSS ein und dann nochmal mit Html?


----------



## Traschifan (2. Juli 2012)

Der Pfad stimmt. Ich hab's auch schon mit einem Bild im selben Ordner wie die html.Datei versucht, und einmal wurde es mir sogar angezeigt, aber eben neben der Tabelle und nicht als Hintergrund.
Die Doppeleinstellungen kommen daher, dass ich's anfangs nur mit HTML probiert habe und nicht alles hingehauen hat und ich dann noch CSS reingenommen habe. Wenn dann alles funktioniert, kann ich ja schrittweise das rauslöschen, was ich dann doch nicht brauche.


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Juli 2012)

Schrittweise löschen ist schlecht. lieber mit einem funktionierenden Beispiel anfangen und Sachen zufügen.


----------



## Traschifan (2. Juli 2012)

Hab ich auch schon probiert. Funktioniert irgendwie trotzdem nicht. Ich frage mich, ob ich den Pfad irgendwie anders angeben muss vielleicht. Die HTML-Datei liegt derzeit auf meinem Desktop, die Bilddatei auf Serverplatte Y.


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Juli 2012)

Ich habe es bei mir mal mit deinem Code getestet. Funktioniert einwandfrei, wenn der Pfad zum Bild passt. Ich habe lediglich die Style definitionen in den <head> Bereich verschoben.

Du solltest Bilder in den selben Ordner wie deine HTML-Datei packen oder in einen Unterordner davon (z.B. Bilder) und dann relativ referenzieren.
Hier ist der Code, den ich verwendet habe. Achtung: Ich bin unter Linux, bei dir muss statt Bilder/Bild000.jpg Bilder\Bild000.jpg stehen.

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>

<head>
<style>
table {
  border-style:none;
  font: 100% Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  color:black;
  opacity:0.5;
  text-align:center;
  font-size:11pt;
  A:link:black;
  A:visited:black;
  A:active:black;
  width:500px;
  height:500px;
  background:#ffffff url(Bilder/Bild000.jpg) no-repeat center top;
  margin:0pt auto;
  }

</style>
</head>
<body>
<table cellpadding="0" border="0" width="500" height="500" color="none">
<colgroup>
  <col width="2">
  <col width="165">
  <col width="166">
  <col width="165">
  <col width="2">
  </colgroup>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>
    <td>  * </td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> Ideen - Systematische <br> Generierung & Sammlung  </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> * </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>
  <tr>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> Markt- & Technologie- <br> beobachtung </a></td>
    <td> * </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> Bewertung & Auswahl </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>
  <tr>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> Markteinführung & <br> Produktion  </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> ZELLE 5  </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>
  <tr>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> <a href="index.htm"> ZELLE 6  </a></td>
    <td> *  </td>
    <td> *  </td>
  </tr>
<tr><td colspan="5"> * </td></tr>



</table>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## hela (2. Juli 2012)

Traschifan hat gesagt.:


> ..., ob ich den Pfad irgendwie anders angeben muss vielleicht. Die HTML-Datei liegt derzeit auf meinem Desktop, die Bilddatei auf Serverplatte ...


Hallo,

gib mal bei der URL der Bildquelle auch das Schema mit an, also z.B. so:
file:///Y:/logo.jpeg​
Dann müsste man die Adresse auch absolut angegeben können.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Einzelheiten sie Wikipedia:URL.

P.S.
Dass die Tabelle offensichtlich als Layout-Krücke verwendet wird, ist natürlich ekelhaft.


----------

